# Look what I got



## wade3504 (Aug 3, 2008)

I brought this guy home yesterday. I adopted him from a horse rescue here in Florida. He's two years old and had two AMHA parents but went way over AMHA height by 11 inches. So, he's a grade pony but I don't care. I'm going to use him for driving. I need a name for him and want to knw what you guys think of him. His name at the rescue was Fabio but I just can't keep that one.


----------



## BannerBrat (Aug 3, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh my Amanda,



[/SIZE]

he's very handome!





As for a name, the first name that came to mind was Samson.


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 3, 2008)

He is a pretty boy for sure! How bout' Seth, Aden, Lance or Dominic?


----------



## barnbum (Aug 3, 2008)

Amanda--he's beautiful.









"Joe" came to my mind first.





Rachel says "Buddy" or "Tucker" but Tucker is what I'm using if I ever get a colt!



There's room in this big world for a Tucker or two.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats on a beauty!! If you hadn't said he was mini/pony, by the last pic he looks like a young Quarter Horse





My name suggestions:

Austin

Clu

Jimmy

Skipper



> There's room in this big world for a Tucker or two


We had a Tucker, full brother to our miss Electra, he's a buckskin pinto gelding and 2 years old now (



boy that makes me feel OLD that he's a 2 year old already!!!)


----------



## barnbum (Aug 3, 2008)

There you go Amanda--Tucker--Cristina likes it, I like it... and the south isn't covered.... that we know of.





Oh yes, Cristina--you're soooo old.


----------



## BannerBrat (Aug 3, 2008)

barnbum said:


> There you go Amanda--Tucker--Cristina likes it, I like it... and the south isn't covered.... that we know of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]I third it...



[/SIZE]


----------



## lilhorseladie (Aug 3, 2008)

What a pretty face. I like Tucker too!


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 4, 2008)

Even if one of our vet's name's is Dr. Tucker?





My husband says we should name him Music-I'm not to sure about that.

I thought about Bailey and his show name would be Bail Me Out (because of the circumstances he was rescued from), but we haven't decided. Keep the names coming. We're giving it some time to see if one comes up as we get to know him more too.

Karla, I can't do Joe as my brother's name is Joe.

Lucky C, I'm done with the big horses. I just tried getting back into those and it's too dangerous. I decided I wasn't playing around with my transplanted kidney and pancreas so What'shisname definitely not a "big" horse.

Amanda


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 4, 2008)

Cinnabar...he's that color and he's a GOOD boy.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Aug 4, 2008)

Tucker might be bad, the vet might think your crushin' on him!





I like Music, with Muse as the barn name.

I really like your Baily idea!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 4, 2008)

He is handsome, Amanda! What about Ruben?


----------



## dmm (Aug 4, 2008)

How about Comet? That is my thought as soon as I saw his picture.


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 4, 2008)

Geez, you guys are just making it harder now



.

Lilhorseladie, the vet would find it amusing but he also is good looking as well



.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh I saw a photo of this vet once--and it would be awesome to name a horse after him. He'd be flattered.





That's okay, Amanda--we'll save the name for my 2009 colt.

I can see why Joe won't work.





Jimmy?

Shimano?

Luke?


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 4, 2008)

I vote for Lyric

Angie


----------



## Kathy2m (Aug 4, 2008)

He sure is cute, I have a cat named Tucker, he sure will make a flashy driving pony



Kathy


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 4, 2008)

* What a gorgeous color!! I like tucker to....I dont know any tuckers around hear!!*


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 4, 2008)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> I vote for Lyric
> 
> Angie


Ohhhh, now that grabbed me, especially since my husband said Music and he usually takes no interest in the horses-or at least very little.

My friend/barn owner agrees that Tucker just won't work because of the vet. She thinks he wouldn't say anything but would think it.

Amanda


----------



## barnbum (Aug 4, 2008)

My niece had a horse named Rhythm... I always loved that.

Lyric is cool, too. Unique.

Angie--you're good at this. It sure beats "Joe."


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 4, 2008)

OK, I just talked to my husband and he thinks Lyric doesn't work. I then asked him if it's because he can't pronounce it that well and he laughs and says yes.

I then told him about Rhythm and he really likes that and says his show name could be Rhythm and Blues. He then insists that the pony reminds him of Bambi and says he wants Bambi. So as of right now he is still "What's His Name?"

He's found a great buddy with the mare that is in the pasture next to him-that could be as he's a stallion and she's in heat




. There will be a solution to that problem soon.

Amanda


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 4, 2008)

hey Rhythm is cool...and no vowels lol

Rhapsody

Tenor

Crescendo

Clef

Treble (then you can call him trouble)

Cadence (I like that one)

Angie


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 4, 2008)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> hey Rhythm is cool...and no vowels lol
> Rhapsody
> 
> Tenor
> ...


Those are very cool too. I was looking at your list and being as it's late and I have to get up to work with a bunch of two year olds tomorrow I saw Angie and thought Angie???? what kind of name is that for a boy. Duh!!!! I need some sleep.





Amanda


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 4, 2008)

LOL....get some sleep

Angie ( ok that should be his nickname lol)


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 4, 2008)

How abaout Rusty or Petey? He is very cute, btw.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 5, 2008)

Ooooooo--Cadence.... I really like that.

Cadence or Rhythm.... Try them on him, Amanda.

Angie--you're naming my next horse.

Well--unless it's Tucker.





Hey, Amanda--Angie is the driving expert coming to help with Jazz--along with her darling daughter BannerBrat.


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 5, 2008)

Go Angie!!! Go Bannerbrat!!!!





I tried helping Karla with lessons to learn how to drive Jazz but my drive to her place just couldn't be done with gas prices



even before they went up


----------



## kaykay (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats Amanda!!! What a handsome man. you will have so much fun with him!!


----------



## barnbum (Aug 5, 2008)

Amanda--I did work with Blessing on it. She was doing pretty good in long lines....


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL you are funny Karla...

and drivng expert I am not....thanks for the pressure lol

I am a fiddler...a student of life...I hang out w/ the ponies 'til they see my way of thinking





Cade Wade has a nice ring to it lol


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 5, 2008)

Angie, you need be no expert just a physical in her presence motivator, being from Florida, that's a little difficult.

Karla, Blessing doesn't count as Blessing is no longer with you. Everyone has always told you that JAZZ needs to drive.

OK, now for the name. I was asking on another forum and we have come up with a barn name.

His barn name will be Chrome (one lady was saying look at all that Chrome). It also goes along with a country song "Her Favorite Color is Chrome"

As far as show names, we don't know yet but we have plenty of time for that one. I want it to have a story behind it becuase of him being rrescued from auction so it needs to get people's interest. He was adopted from Pure Thoughts Horse Rescue.

Here's the picture (with permission) of when they saw him at auction and even though they had decided no ponies, he came home.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 6, 2008)

I Love him- and Chrome is a wonderful name!!

I just had to giggle about Tucker- He's a great vet and my mom also has a thing for him! I always tease her that she gets our horses teeth done just to visit with him!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey! Chrome is a neat name ( I appreciate as a new biker chick lol) And wow he is looking much better since being rescued! You are going to drive him? He sure will look good in harness...I can't wait to see him





Hey now, Blessing counts for Karla



They don't not count when they go to new homes-silly girl



We did some fun E-training w/ her to get her (Blessing) going. It was a fun project bouncing ideas around/sharing pix. I hope Julie continues to enjoy her...she is a doll. We are going to have fun w/ Jazz too...

Anyway...Amanda..this new fella is sure a looker and I look forward to seeing the adventures that you two create. Please keep us updated w/ your journey


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 6, 2008)

I understand Blessing counts even though she's gone, but Karla needs a horse at her home to drive



. Now Jazz is going to show everyone how it's done



.

I definitely have plans to drive Chrome. I saw his trotting yesterday and I could watch it all day. He's only two though, so it won't happen immediately. We have to work on other things first.

Spotted Pony Girl, we still considered Tucker as he was just out to do teeth so we thought it'd be awhile before we saw him again but living in Palm City, he'd hear immediately



.

Amanda


----------

